# 11-Current and Sandbox Issue



## kira12 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Folk,

i use 11-CURRENT and try `freebsd-update fetch`, but Sandbox is protecting for fetching Updates. How can iI fix the Problem, iI dit not find any Solution via Searchsite.

Thanks ré.


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 9, 2015)

You cannot update a CURRENT system with freebsd-update(8), only RELEASE. Look at the man page.


----------



## kpa (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## kira12 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

OK thanks for the hints. It's my first experience with CURRENT ;-)

Regards ré


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 10, 2015)

Also, keep in mind CURRENT is a development line.  As the forums deal with end users we focus on releases and the STABLE branch.  CURRENT is not officially supported for security issues and things do break on occassion.  There is assumption is you should have some prerequisite knowledge to deal with issues.  

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------

